#  1 8.3
:
 2015    .         (   , , ),        . ..          .  , ,  .
    (    )    2 : -,        1 8.3,      ( 1 8.2   !),  -,     ,     .

  : 1       2015,      !    ?????
1  8.3.5.1383 . 3.0.37.40

----------


## 2007

> -,        1 8.3,


, ,  -  





> (   , , ),        . ..          .  , ,  .


  ,   ?  :Embarrassment: 
  ,    ?    ,     ?

----------

,    1 8.3    2014         .          . 
     ,    "    ( )"    .     .    1 8.2     .

          - , .... (  , . ). ..   , ,     ..  ..

----------


## 2007

> "    ( )"    .     .


,    ...    ?




> ..   , ,     ..  ..


    ,     .     31.10.14,       . 




> 2015,      !


     ?     .  ,     ,     .
 1    ,      ?

----------

. 
   1 8.3 -  2014,  2015,    2014.
2014       ,  .
  2015           ,           .    ,    "". 
1    ,    .

----------


## Prikum

> 1    ,    .


    ?        " "  ?

----------

?   .        .   ?

----------

?..  ?

----------

, . 
, ,       ,      .     .  -......

----------

,     

   .   ?     ,

----------

,  .       .  ,        .       ,    .   - .   ,       .

----------

**,  .       .

----------

8.2.      "    ( )"...   8.2         "" - ""        "    ( )"   .  ,  ,      .   8.3      ,  .      .

----------



----------

.   - ....       1  ,              ....   ,    .     ....

----------


## Prikum

,     ,   ,      .

----------

